# Arranging a mendelssohn piano piece for string quartet



## NickBee

Hi string players  do you think this is reasonable or should it be trimmed/changed? thanks for any words


----------



## Enthalpy

Hi NickBee!

I don't grasp the* tempo indication. 6/16* is wicked, I expect 3/8. Or 3/4, with one beam less everywhere. Or 2/4 maybe, with triplets, which would fit the way you *group the notes on beams*? And then, why the hell indicate a *quarter at 95bpm* if the bar is 6/16? Did Mendelssohn himself write this bizarre indication? Or did he rather indicate bpm for an eighth or a dotted quarter?

Both violin parts seem easy. I didn't check every note but am confident.
I suppose the viola part is easy but am not reliable as I didn't play the instrument.
I have no opinion about the cello part.

No up/down bowing indication, no fingering indication is OK. The musicians will choose. All bow durations are feasible.
But you could indicate whether you want détaché, spiccato or something else. If the musicians choose, the result may not be what you expect.

I wanted to hear the piano original but didn't find "SWW No. 8". No idea whether it fits a string quartet hence.

Do you want to stick so closely to the piano notes? Bowed instruments have many, many more playing techniques that you don't exploit.


----------

